# Finding Public Toilets when wildcamping - Online Maps



## Firefox (Aug 30, 2012)

It's always useful to know where public toilets are for disposing of waste or for filling with up with water when wilding

ToiletFinder - Welcome to ToiletFinder

This website looks promising. It allows us to update and share information about public toilets we know of, including opening hours, facilities, and reviews where applicable.

The downside is that they are just starting off, and being Scottish based, a lot of the locations are in Scotland. Many other areas lack anything at all. That's where you lot come in! If we all sign in there, and add our local knowledge, it will soon build up and will become a useful resource. So get posting 

I don't take credit for finding this by the way, it was our forum member Whitevanwoman who found it, so thanks to her for the heads up!


----------



## keehotee (Aug 30, 2012)

If you've got an Android phone, these two are pretty good....

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...51bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5lbGJhdHJvcC50b2lsZXRzIl0.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...lt#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5idG8udG9pbGV0Il0.

and seem to cover the whole country 

Also - a RADAR key is always handy   -  and not everybody knows you don't _have_ to be registered disabled to get one....


----------



## n brown (Aug 30, 2012)

Firefox said:


> It's always useful to know where public toilets are for disposing of waste or for filling with up with water when wilding
> 
> ToiletFinder - Welcome to ToiletFinder
> 
> ...


 HEADS UP !,thats brilliant!


----------



## Firefox (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes you can order NKS Radar keys online... just Google them. Technically, you should be disabled or have a real need. Although it doesn't state the level of disability, and you don't have to be registered disabled as above. 


Radar- The Disability Rights People: Shop - for Keys &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; Guides for the disabled community. | Range


----------



## Rubbertramp (Aug 30, 2012)

Firefox said:


> Technically, you should be disabled or have a real need.
> 
> 
> Radar- The Disability Rights People: Shop - for Keys &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; Guides for the disabled community. | Range



I have a real need.......every morning at about 7.30:rolleyes2:


----------



## ellisboy (Aug 30, 2012)

:nicethread: Thank you  :banana:


----------



## Savanna (Aug 30, 2012)

Marvellous!! 

I've go the app - thanks!


----------



## wolfie69 (Aug 30, 2012)

I always find the Local Councils websites have an upto date list of toilets


----------



## Firefox (Aug 30, 2012)

wolfie69 said:


> I always find the Local Councils websites have an upto date list of toilets



Good point and quite useful... though with this website we can also add our own which may not necessarily be council ones


----------



## Deleted member 26233 (Aug 31, 2012)

We found in France that a couple of coffee's is a small price to pay for the use of clean Facilities...

This too may be of use http://www.toolbox.co.uk/draper-89768-folding-steel-5768-69296


----------



## Apache Two (Aug 31, 2012)

Rubbertramp said:


> I have a real need.......every morning at about 7.30:rolleyes2:



To much information RT..:banana::drive:


----------



## Robmac (Aug 31, 2012)

Rubbertramp said:


> I have a real need.......every morning at about 7.30:rolleyes2:



Shame you don't get up 'til 8 Mark!


----------



## Firefox (Aug 31, 2012)

Robmac said:


> Shame you don't get up 'til 8 Mark!



Perhaps he could be renamed Rubbersheets in that case


----------



## Viktor (Sep 1, 2012)

I had a Radar Key since I bought the van...it's a bit bulky on the key fob though lol.  I can't recommend it highly enough as lots of toilets close down at 5pm, but with the key you are never stuck.  There's even an iPhone app for the toilet locations 'Radar NKS'




Firefox said:


> Yes you can order NKS Radar keys online... just Google them. Technically, you should be disabled or have a real need. Although it doesn't state the level of disability, and you don't have to be registered disabled as above.
> 
> 
> Radar- The Disability Rights People: Shop - for Keys &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; Guides for the disabled community. | Range


----------



## scampa (Sep 1, 2012)

Viktor said:


> I had a Radar Key since I bought the van...*it's a bit bulky on the key fob though* lol.  I can't recommend it highly enough as lots of toilets close down at 5pm, but with the key you are never stuck.  There's even an iPhone app for the toilet locations 'Radar NKS'



You can also buy the Radar key in a normal size (same size as any mortice key), without the bulky grip/handle that is designed for less nimble hands.


----------



## Bushtrekker (Sep 1, 2012)

*The first question my wife asked when I mentioned five days by canoe was...*

.. what are we going to do about toilets?  As you will gather from that, my wife is not the stuff of 19th Century adventuring ladies who would happily c**p in the African bush with one hand on their knickers and the other on a .600 calibre elephant gun in case they got disturbed.  At the outdoors show a couple of years ago we saw several stands selling something called a She Wee, which acts like a funnel to allow ladies to pee standing up, but my daughter was less than impressed

I've mentioned the canal sanitary stations before, although you do need a key, which chandlers sell.


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 1, 2012)

Firefox said:


> Yes you can order NKS Radar keys online... just Google them. Technically, you should be disabled or have a real need. Although it doesn't state the level of disability, and you don't have to be registered disabled as above.
> 
> 
> Radar- The Disability Rights People: Shop - for Keys &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; Guides for the disabled community. | Range



my best birthday pressie this year was a radar key. takes the pressure off in more ways than one.:banana:


----------



## maj114 (Sep 1, 2012)

*Radar keys*



keehotee said:


> if you've got an android phone, these two are pretty good....
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...51bgwsmswyldesimnvbs5lbgjhdhjvcc50b2lszxrzil0.
> 
> ...



radar keys are supplied for disabled to gain easy access to specially adapted for the  disabled toilet usually they are clean and tidy as most disabled leave them in good condition. 
You can buy a key from tourist information and they will ask if you are disabled
if all and sundry are going to buy a radar key it doesnt give much hope for the disabled to have clean facilities
i am disabled and am grateful for the privlege of being able to use the specially adapted facilities
disabled facilities are* not* provided for the emptying of toilet cassettes


----------



## Shockingdog (Sep 1, 2012)

Bushtrekker said:


> .. what are we going to do about toilets?  As you will gather from that, my wife is not the stuff of 19th Century adventuring ladies who would happily c**p in the African bush with one hand on their knickers and the other on a .600 calibre elephant gun in case they got disturbed.  At the outdoors show a couple of years ago we saw several stands selling something called a She Wee, which acts like a funnel to allow ladies to pee standing up, but my daughter was less than impressed
> 
> I've mentioned the canal sanitary stations before, although you do need a key, which chandlers sell.



How do you find out we're the sanitary stations are on the canals ?


----------



## DUGGIESMURF (Sep 13, 2012)

*toilets*

find your nearest SUPERMARKET ,,,or buy a RADAR  key ,,you can try e,bay ,,we bought one last week from the public toilet in york ,no questions asked £2.10


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 13, 2012)

maj114 said:


> radar keys are supplied for disabled to gain easy access to specially adapted for the  disabled toilet usually they are clean and tidy as most disabled leave them in good condition.
> You can buy a key from tourist information and they will ask if you are disabled
> if all and sundry are going to buy a radar key it doesnt give much hope for the disabled to have clean facilities
> i am disabled and am grateful for the privlege of being able to use the specially adapted facilities
> disabled facilities are* not* provided for the emptying of toilet cassettes



believe me, i would never leave any toilet in a state and i think neither would other members on this site. i only use them late in the evening when theres no one about who actually needs to use them.


----------



## Cashew (Sep 15, 2012)

maj114 said:


> radar keys are supplied for disabled to gain easy access to specially adapted for the  disabled toilet usually they are clean and tidy as most disabled leave them in good condition.
> You can buy a key from tourist information and they will ask if you are disabled
> if all and sundry are going to buy a radar key it doesnt give much hope for the disabled to have clean facilities
> i am disabled and am grateful for the privlege of being able to use the specially adapted facilities
> disabled facilities are* not* provided for the emptying of toilet cassettes



Good point.
Perhaps the above could be added to the What *NOT* to do when wildcamping


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Sep 15, 2012)

TravelJohn Disposable Urinal - 3-Pack: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty

These Travel John disposable urinals are brilliant. We always used to carry them in the car when the kids were small before we had the camper - and they're great for festivals too!!!

I've also used a She Pee (not very successfully though) :lol-053::lol-049::lol-053:

Go Girl Female Urination Device , Lavender: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty

Now that is too much information!!!


----------



## Firefox (Sep 15, 2012)

Millie said:


> TravelJohn Disposable Urinal - 3-Pack: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty
> 
> These Travel John disposable urinals are brilliant. We always used to carry them in the car when the kids were small before we had the camper - and they're great for festivals too!!!
> 
> ...



Gosh £5.40+ for 3 goes, that's a bit steep ... I use plastic 1.5 litre fruit juice bottles with scew top and wide neck. They are free and unlimited uses for wee. Maybe a plastic carrier bag for the other stuff... OK I know I am tight!


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Sep 15, 2012)

Firefox said:


> Gosh £5.40+ for 3 goes, that's a bit steep ... I use plastic 1.5 litre fruit juice bottles with scew top and wide neck. They are free and unlimited uses for wee. Maybe a plastic carrier bag for the other stuff... OK I know I am tight!



Yeah but you're a man - it's easy for you guys :lol-053:

You get two goes in each Travel John so brilliant value and worth every penny.


----------



## maingate (Sep 15, 2012)

Millie said:


> Yeah but you're a man - it's easy for you guys :lol-053:
> 
> *You get two goes in each Travel John *so brilliant value and worth every penny.




Too much information. :rolleyes2:


----------



## kensowerby (Sep 16, 2012)

*toilet key*

just call into any shop that sells equipment for the disabled and they will sell you one.
my wife has 2 new hips, when i explained this, no problem.
we now have 2, 1 for the car and 1 for the van, solves the problem of leaving  the key at home.

please note--- the price changes dependant on which town you live.
rip-off city (YORK) £4-79 :mad1:
middlesborough £3-50 :cheers:

happy travels  ken


----------



## donkey too (Sep 16, 2012)

maj114 said:


> radar keys are supplied for disabled to gain easy access to specially adapted for the  disabled toilet usually they are clean and tidy as most disabled leave them in good condition.
> You can buy a key from tourist information and they will ask if you are disabled
> if all and sundry are going to buy a radar key it doesnt give much hope for the disabled to have clean facilities
> i am disabled and am grateful for the privlege of being able to use the specially adapted facilities
> disabled facilities are* not* provided for the emptying of toilet cassettes



I agree with you.
I have recently had a run in with a motor homer who was in the disabled toilet emptying his casset when  I wanted to use the toilet. He had the audacity to say "I wont be long mate". I told him in no uncertain terms that he was selfish and disrespectful and had no consideration for anyone else except himself. Iand I certainly wasnot waiting for him. He went balistic. But, he had made me wait, which is something I can't always do having Crohn's disease. He also left the toilet in **** state (literally)' 
If all you people who are not disabled want to use the facilities provided for me and people like me  then i suggest you also have our disabilities. Because in my mind you are all nothing more than low life.


----------



## maingate (Sep 16, 2012)

Neither of us are registered as disabled but that does not mean we are fully able. I have just bought a Radar key, mainly because my wife is on crutches and will be for several weeks. We never leave ANY toilet in a dirty state, often much cleaner than it was. It would be a last resort anyway as I would use a normal cubicle, not a disabled one. I would certainly take advantage in quiet times to get some fresh water however.


----------



## jellybean (Sep 16, 2012)

*Toilets*

A usefull thread i go every morning at 6.30 .Trouble is i dont wake up till 7,00 .It started when i was a child and had to sleep with my brother who wet the bed my mum used to say which end do u want i used to say THE SHALLOW END.but it was nice wakeing up with the sun shineing through the window and a RAINBOW over the end of the bed.Any how as soon as i could afford it i bought him an electric blanket and he never wet the bed again. THANK YOU GOODNIGHT


----------



## reberto (Sep 16, 2012)

*reply about sanitary station*

you will find one where you find a lock,. you have to buy a key from british water ways. in the past i worked a way from home & used these stations, which include toilets washing facilities,  showers by meter,fresh water, & some where to dump your bucket.
  what more do you need.


----------



## Cashew (Sep 17, 2012)

donkey too said:


> I agree with you.
> I have recently had a run in with a motor homer who was in the disabled toilet emptying his casset when  I wanted to use the toilet. He had the audacity to say "I wont be long mate". I told him in no uncertain terms that he was selfish and disrespectful and had no consideration for anyone else except himself. Iand I certainly wasnot waiting for him. He went balistic. But, he had made me wait, which is something I can't always do having Crohn's disease. He also left the toilet in **** state (literally)'
> If all you people who are not disabled want to use the facilities provided for me and people like me  then i suggest you also have our disabilities. Because in my mind you are all nothing more than low life.



It's a shame that there is a selfish and thoughtless minority who are prepared to abuse the facilities provided for disabled people.
Hopefully RADAR will tighten up its 
procedures when issuing these keys and ensure they are only given to people with a genuine disability.

Cashew


----------



## Shockingdog (Sep 19, 2012)

reberto said:


> you will find one where you find a lock,. you have to buy a key from british water ways. in the past i worked a way from home & used these stations, which include toilets washing facilities,  showers by meter,fresh water, & some where to dump your bucket.
> what more do you need.



Thanks for that info.I have now got a sanitary key in the van, it gives us another usefull place we can empty the loo etc etc...
Regards
Shockingdog


----------



## geoffvalenti (Oct 14, 2012)

donkey too said:


> I agree with you.
> I have recently had a run in with a motor homer who was in the disabled toilet emptying his casset when  I wanted to use the toilet. He had the audacity to say "I wont be long mate". I told him in no uncertain terms that he was selfish and disrespectful and had no consideration for anyone else except himself. Iand I certainly wasnot waiting for him. He went balistic. But, he had made me wait, which is something I can't always do having Crohn's disease. He also left the toilet in **** state (literally)'
> If all you people who are not disabled want to use the facilities provided for me and people like me  then i suggest you also have our disabilities. Because in my mind you are all nothing more than low life.



I'm sorry you had a problem with a motorhomer in a disabled toilet but it's a bit of a generalisation to brand all of us lowlifes, just because we might happen to take advantage of the disabled facilities when the "normal" toilets are locked.

In reality it would take far less time to empty a cassette than for a "proper" user to perform their bodily functions, and I'm sure you'd be more than happy to give someone time to do that, so the fact that you had to wait has little bearing on the situation.

As for leaving it in a poor state, did you see the cubicle before said motorhomer started emptying his cassette, because it's hardly fair to blame him for all the doings of the day unless you know for a fact that he was solely to blame.

Maybe if you'd have waited the few seconds it would have taken for him to finish emptying the cassette, rather than telling him how selfish he was, you'd have had use of the facilities sooner, rather than having to stand there with your legs crossed, while telling him his fortune

Live and let live is a good philosophy to adopt. 
Would you have preferred him to have emptied it in the gutter?


----------



## Robmac (Oct 14, 2012)

It would be illegal to empty into the gutter, he would have to make other arrangements. The fact is these facilities are for the disabled. End of story really.


----------



## geoffvalenti (Oct 14, 2012)

Robmac said:


> The fact is these facilities are for the disabled. End of story really.



Yes, and car parks and laybys are for day trippers.  
With the amount of caravan sites around why would anybody have the bare faced cheek to wild camp?

Surely we can all coexist without having to categorise things to the nth degree?


----------



## Robmac (Oct 14, 2012)

geoffvalenti said:


> Yes, and car parks and laybys are for day trippers.
> With the amount of caravan sites around why would anybody have the bare faced cheek to wild camp?
> 
> Surely we can all coexist without having to categorise things to the nth degree?



I don't think this is categorising to the nth degree. Do you also park in the disabled bays in supermarket car parks?

Surely we can all coexist by being more considerate?


----------



## geoffvalenti (Oct 14, 2012)

Robmac said:


> Do you also park in the disabled bays in supermarket car parks?



No, of course I don't, but I may have to do so if all the other bays were closed to me after a certain time of day (i.e. like normal toilets being locked at night)

I agree, a bit of consideration goes a long way, but it's a two way thing, not a "this is mine and you can't have it, even when I'm not using it" attitude!


----------



## Robmac (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll agree to dissagree with you on this. Don't want to argue, just my view


----------



## geoffvalenti (Oct 14, 2012)

Robmac said:


> I'll agree to dissagree with you on this. Don't want to argue, just my view



Fair enough

Happy camping


----------



## Cashew (Oct 15, 2012)

geoffvalenti said:


> I'm sorry you had a problem with a motorhomer in a disabled toilet but it's a bit of a generalisation to brand all of us lowlifes, just because we might happen to take advantage of the disabled facilities when the "normal" toilets are locked.



The disabled facilities are locked all the time, unlike "normal" toilets which are sometimes only locked at night. To gain access to these disabled facilities you would have had to contact RADAR the Disability Rights people and asked to be a member of their National Key Scheme, you would have had to specify that you had a severe disability and needed a key to access these facilities. 

If you are not disabled you shouldn't have a key and shouldn't be using a disabled toilet.


Cashew


----------



## hairyneil (Oct 18, 2012)

Shockingdog said:


> How do you find out we're the sanitary stations are on the canals ?



All listed on these downloadable canal guides.


Boating Guides | Boating | Waterscape.com

Keys are available on ebay...

British Waterways Key - Canal Boat - WaterWay Lock Walk | eBay


----------



## fairytooth (Oct 21, 2012)

*TomTom POIs for Disabled Facilities*

I have the following tomtom poi (ov2) files available:

Public Toilets
Disabled Parking Places
Radar Scheme Toilets
Toilets - Supermarkets
Shopmobility Centres
Motorway Services

Please feel free to let me know if you would like any of them emailed to you or loaded on a tomtom.


----------



## scampa (Oct 21, 2012)

I haven't looked at this thread for a few weeks, but as soon as Radar keys were mentioned, I suspected that it would turn into a discussion about the rights or wrongs of using them!

I have a Radar key on my keyring at all times, mainly because I occasionally take my elderly disabled mother out on shopping trips etc. (She has her own, but cannot always find it when needed).

When I'm out in my campervan I don't need public toilets on a daily basis because I have my own facilities on board. When I need to top up with water, or empty the cassette, I use the standard public toilets when I find them and not the Radar ones. I don't think there's a need to use Radar toilets for cassette emptying.

However, if I'm out and about in my car and the only toilets available are Radar ones, then I would use my key, making sure that I'm not "inconveniencing" anyone else first. Basically, I use them as an "emergency" back-up only. Surely this is better than going behind a nearby hedge or wall, as I've seen people of both sexes do, even in towns?

I fully understand the views of those who are registered disabled, and I would never suggest that any non-disabled person abuse the Radar facilities or use them routinely.

The biggest problem with public toilets in general now seems to be the number that have closed (including Radar), or are almost always locked (sometimes with the keys left at a nearby shop etc), due to financial cutbacks, or vandalism. In some areas there is a problem with the metal pipes and fittings being stolen for their scrap value, so the facilities have been closed.

A thread such as this is very useful to wildcampers, so long as it doesn't wander too far off topic.


----------



## twosugars (Oct 21, 2012)

If you go on the pocket gps world website you can download various free points of interest files for sat navs.one of which is a pretty comprehensive list of public loos.

On a totally different subject, this android wildcamping app is a handy bit of kit! (Parked up at bignor hill on the south downs for the night...)


----------



## hairyneil (Oct 23, 2012)

scampa said:


> I haven't looked at this thread for a few weeks, but as soon as Radar keys were mentioned, I suspected that it would turn into a discussion about the rights or wrongs of using them!
> 
> I have a Radar key on my keyring at all times, mainly because I occasionally take my elderly disabled mother out on shopping trips etc. (She has her own, but cannot always find it when needed).
> 
> ...



Not to mention the cottaging... :rolleyes2:


----------



## jamesmarshall (Oct 23, 2012)

maj114 said:


> radar keys are supplied for disabled to gain easy access to specially adapted for the  disabled toilet usually they are clean and tidy as most disabled leave them in good condition.
> You can buy a key from tourist information and they will ask if you are disabled
> if all and sundry are going to buy a radar key it doesnt give much hope for the disabled to have clean facilities
> i am disabled and am grateful for the privlege of being able to use the specially adapted facilities
> disabled facilities are* not* provided for the emptying of toilet cassettes



Like you maj, I have legitimate use of a radar key and it does depress me to see it being exploited to the point that it is being advertised in this thread as acceptable to apply for one regardless of disability.


----------



## Cashew (Oct 24, 2012)

jamesmarshall said:


> Like you maj, I have legitimate use of a radar key and it does depress me to see it being exploited to the point that it is being advertised in this thread as acceptable to apply for one regardless of disability.



Not only that but as this thread is a 'sticky' it does come over that this behavior has tacit approval of this group

Lets face it 'Wild Campers' are not the most favoured of visitors in in some quarters. I'm sure if some hoteliers and camp-site owners got a whiff (no pun intended) of what is being suggested in the above thread, they would have even more reasons to try to ban 'Wild Camping'.

Sometimes we are our own worst enemies


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 24, 2012)

I think one of the big problems about Radar keys is that the general public tends to judge whether someone has the right to use on dependent on a visible disability. There are probably a huge number of people who have no visible outward disability but for whom a disabled toilet is a necessity if out and about. There is no longer such a thing as being "registered disabled" although alot of people and organisations don't know this and still insist of proof of disability. And if you have a bladder problem, are you really going to want to divulge this to someone in a tourist information centre, a public library, a council office reception or any other of the public places where you can buy a Radar key. That's why the system relies on honesty and self-declaration, I suppose, hoping that people who do not have the same needs do not abuse the system. 

I have a Radar key because for a few months I was taking meds which meant that when I needed to go, I had to go, and as I worked in a Tourist Info Centre, I was able to purchase one for myself without having to reveal this to anyone else, and the local public toilets were closed so that the only public toilet in town was the disabled toilet. In the event, I never used it but it's still in my van, and it may come in useful on occasion when I am out with my elderly mother. But as it was only a temporary problem, should I not have been entitled to a Radar key? And should I now hand it back? 

It would never occur to me to empty my loo in any public toilet. If away for less than a week, then it waits till I get home. If I'm away for more than a week, I'm very careful about using it as little as possible, and booking onto a site for the odd night if possible although as an unconverted white van alot of sites won't allow me on. Whilst I was away for a month in Sept, for this reason (difficulty in disposal) my loo contained simply urine - no number 2's, no paper, no chemicals, no bio washing powder etc. On 2 or 3 occasions I had to empty it whilst wilding. I chose locations well away from water courses, and where there would be no detrimental effect to the environment and no inconvenience to the public. Each emptying was probably the equivalent of 6 dogs weeing on the same spot. 

I try to work on the basis that my loo is a last resort, not an easy option, and try to use public toilets, cafes, pubs etc wherever possible. Plus then I often get the benefit of hot running water for a quick wash too. If it means paying a couple of quid to have a drink in a pub or cafe, then fair enough. At the end of the day, wherever the loo is, someone has to pay for it's upkeep. 

I sent the link to the public toilets to Firefox as I thought it might be a useful resource if everyone on the forum could contribute as between us all, we've probably visited a fair number of different loos across the country. I've refrained from posting on the thread till now because like someone else has said, the thread is turning into a discussion about Radar keys which is a shame. 

Perhaps the thread could now revert back to being a useful resource, where people can post if they've found lovely loos, useful waste disposal locations, and especially loos in places where you perhaps wouldn't normally expect them.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 24, 2012)

I created this new thread:

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...u-got-radar-public-toilet-key.html#post253980

if you want to discuss RADAR keys


----------



## MotorhomersRus (Oct 28, 2012)

Me please


----------



## Peter74 (Oct 29, 2012)

nesbo said:


> We found in France that a couple of coffee's is a small price to pay for the use of clean Facilities...
> 
> This too may be of use Draper 89768 Folding Steel Shovel Part No: SS1000 - Draper available at Toolbox



The link to toolbox.co.uk is really useful - but is there a pneumatic version for when I'm over-nighting on a car-park?


----------



## THE BRIDGE INN (Dec 4, 2012)

*toilets*

we have outside loos  The Bridge Inn Southam Road , Napton CV47 8Nq Tel: 01926 812466 or http//www.facebook.com/bridge.napton
come and see us all we ask until we set up properly for camping is you buy a few drinks in the pub please ( by summer this may change to a small charge but not written in stone yet)


----------



## Firefox (Dec 4, 2012)

In my humble opinion loos are not very good places for emptying cassettes unless with express permission or your own loo I guess. The process can be rather messy. A foul manhole or proper elsan disposal point is better if you can find it.


----------



## Marthe (Jan 2, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you, everyone who responded with good advice. 

I've also struggled with this one, I never like the idea of emptying a cassette toilet into a public toilet and have always sought campsites out for this (though it negates the idea of wild camping for a day or so each time its a longer trip). 

Much appreciated,

Marthe
:wave:


----------



## MATS (Jan 2, 2013)

Crud Covered Public Toilets - I find that after emtying cassette and a bit of rinsing I have left them in a better state than before - so I am doing the authorities  a service and should ask for some pay..... 

after thought - I was parked up in a car park in Snowdonia last weekend watching world go bye as you do when I  saw toilet  attendant collect all the rubbish from the toilet etc and just threw it in the river - I was speechless.


----------



## SpinneyWitch (Jan 6, 2013)

Every campsite I've ever asked has let me use the elsan disposal point for a small donation. Usually a pound if I'm doing it regularly. 
Again, portaloo only used for emergencies.


----------



## Starling (Jan 8, 2013)

*Brilliance!*

This is a brilliant idea! Will be checking it out as never like to get caught short! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## herecomesbod (Feb 2, 2013)

fairytooth said:


> I have the following tomtom poi (ov2) files available:
> 
> Public Toilets
> Disabled Parking Places
> ...




do you also have POI for changing places? it would be handy if we were out and about and away from the motorhome. (obviously not needed if in the motorhome lol!)


----------



## spigot (Feb 15, 2013)

Firefox said:


> In my humble opinion loos are not very good places for emptying cassettes unless with express permission or your own loo I guess. The process can be rather messy. A foul manhole or proper elsan disposal point is better if you can find it.



I've absolutely no qualms about using public toilets for emptying. I take in a 5 litre water bottle for rinsing the cassette & the loo & also a handfull of kitchen towels.

On the vast majority of occasions I leave the toilet in a  much cleaner condition than when I entered.


----------



## MATS (Feb 15, 2013)

*Crud*

too right spigot - most public loos are crud infested cespits.  Like you say we are doing a public service by cleaning them afterwards.  

and radar keys - once upon a time there was a public loo and I had a copied 'radar key'  .....

to be continued.....


----------



## DUGGIESMURF (Feb 15, 2013)

*Radar key*

the toilets in york sell radar keys .no questoins asked about £ 3 last year


----------

